# Okay Karen (Sunny Delight) How'd you'd get Sunny to do the "walk"?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

If I can save up enough I'm going to try and get a treadmill. It's been too hard with my husbands long hours, on my own with rambunctious child etc. etc.... I would love it if I could Miss Sienna to walk the treadmill, I feel so guilty not being able to get her out as much as she should since Winter came with it's black, wet weather... heck, I could use one too!!

How did you train Sunny and Mister to use the treadmill???


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing. Sunny looks so content on the treadmill. i think Roxy would be scared of it. Denise


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

me too! Do tell!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hiya!! I just finished posting to the treadmill thread how we got started. Sunny was easy, and Mister was more challenging. Once he knew how to do it, he didn't seem to like it. But eventually I decided it was in his best interest to get used to it. I swear that one day he thought, "Oh, this isn't as bad as I thought!"


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you!! Now if I can just save up for it!!! My husband will just be shaking his head, but if we can do it and he sees the results for Sienna (and hopefully ME- ooh la la) he will be a happy husband.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Thank you, Thank you!! Now if I can just save up for it!!! My husband will just be shaking his head, but if we can do it and he sees the results for Sienna (and hopefully ME- ooh la la) he will be a happy husband.


Oh yeah, treadmills can range greatly in price, quality, and sturdiness. We got one that was on the more expensive side (well, according to ME it was, but it still is included in the "economy" treadmills!! I'm not spending $3,000 for a treadmill!) because sturdiness is important to me. The track is long and wide and I'm sure that helps the dogs, too. I've seen some YouTube videos of goldens on these tiny, flimsy treadmills and it worries me. It seems easy to step on the edge accidentally... 

Do a lot of research before buying. Read a lot of reviews. Ours is made by Sole. It's the F63 under "fold-ups". Here is their website:

http://www.soletreadmills.com/?gclid=COvEmujH_pACFReQGgodJx1l0g


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My health guarantee with Fergus's breeder is void if he uses a treadmill. Not sure why that is, but check your contracts if you are planning to do this. I agree the dog looks happy!


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

mom's dog does it...she said she'd run on it and he'd stand next to her on solid ground just like he does when they go walking, but he wouldnt move, then one day it was off and she was doing laundry and he went up and got on. she quickly turned it on- it must be what he wanted! now he just stands on it waiting for someone to turn it on. too cute.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> My health guarantee with Fergus's breeder is void if he uses a treadmill. Not sure why that is, but check your contracts if you are planning to do this. I agree the dog looks happy!


Wow. That seems a bit extreme to me, even for the non-treadmill dog owners out there. I think the treadmill got a bad rap after the incident with the dog at Cesar Milan's place. My dogs are completely unleashed so the worst that could happen is they roll off the back end...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

MyDogMason said:


> mom's dog does it...she said she'd run on it and he'd stand next to her on solid ground just like he does when they go walking, but he wouldnt move, then one day it was off and she was doing laundry and he went up and got on. she quickly turned it on- it must be what he wanted! now he just stands on it waiting for someone to turn it on. too cute.


How cute. Wish I had the desire!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Wow. That seems a bit extreme to me, even for the non-treadmill dog owners out there. I think the treadmill got a bad rap after the incident with the dog at Cesar Milan's place. My dogs are completely unleashed so the worst that could happen is they roll off the back end...


That must be it! I hadn't heard about that. They've got all sorts of stuff in there, like "no excessive tennis ball chasing". How they'd prove that, I don't know. It's not like Fergus would rat me out.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think part of the bad wrap also comes from treadmills often being associated with dog fighting. It's always the first thing I think of. NOT that there's anything wrong with it if your dog enjoys it and you are supervising them/not pushing too hard... please don't take it the wrong way, it's just the image that comes to my mind when I think "dog on treadmill." 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I think part of the bad wrap also comes from treadmills often being associated with dog fighting. It's always the first thing I think of. NOT that there's anything wrong with it if your dog enjoys it and you are supervising them/not pushing too hard... please don't take it the wrong way, it's just the image that comes to my mind when I think "dog on treadmill."
> 
> Julie and Jersey


That's so weird, because I was watching YouTube videos and found a bunch with pitbulls on these big, horrible looking treadmills! They were in harnesses and were tied in several different places. I thought it was really odd. I had no idea about the dog fighting/treadmill relationship. That sure explains those videos! 

Sunny and Mister each did 35 minutes tonight, the first 5 minutes of which is warm-up (which is more of my human need than theirs. We all know when they get outside in the yard they certainly don't think about taking the time to warm up slowly!!). They don't start to pant until almost exactly five minutes in. About one minute after Mister was done (after his drink) I checked his pulse and it was only about 72! His resting rate is 40. He was not even panting after he got off! I was surprised.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Wow. That seems a bit extreme to me, even for the non-treadmill dog owners out there. I think the treadmill got a bad rap after the incident with the dog at Cesar Milan's place. My dogs are completely unleashed so the worst that could happen is they roll off the back end...


What happened with the dog???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now add water... My two used the underwater treadmill. I wish we could buy one of those. Treadmills are great exercise...


----------

